# Purity Source Labs....the fancy elixir salesmen



## Maintenance Man

This is a thread I made intending to post at Ology. Now I'm not sure If I even want to. Id like to but will it even matter? Id say not. My thots were to PM it to a few members I thot should know. Then never mention Purity Source Labs on that forum again.


Let me start off by saying that I was never paid or given anything from PSL at any time. Only thing I have received from them was the 35% off coupon code for their EU website that I won in the trio cycle contest. Which I see now was nothing more than getting people to buy more product. 

Id like to advise ANY AND ALL FUTURE AND/OR PRESENT customers of PSL to start pumping your brakes. When you come to a  complete stop, put on the Ebrake and light up  a smoke...you will want it and another after you read this. 

As Ive been doing business with Purity source labs, I was contacted by him after winning the trio cycle contest.  He asked if I wanted to secure a log deal with them, posting it up at several other sites they sponsor at, in exchage for discounts and/or free gear. I agreed and began to register at the sites and say hello and look around. Most of them I posted my same thread that I did here about my experience using PSL but not trying their gear yet. 

Well, what I found out thru PMs to members in the know and at one particular site was astounding to say the least. I wont mention what site here but Im sure you could find it if you looked hard enough. At least that way you get to see it for yourself and Im not the one spreading names as they had nothing of any kind of wrong doing. They were duped just like everyone else and pulling back now to wipe their hands clean. I can agree with that. What I dont agree with is someone NOT doing what Im doing now. Sticking up for the customer and spreading honest opinions and/or info without being biased for whatever reasons. I shouldnt have been the one to do this but Im gonna!!!

PSL is knowingly selling FAKE HG gear and severely underdosed products to his customers. If youve noticed, very soon after word was discussed here in the photo section and other forums about Omna amps being faked, they were removed from the site. Once people started talking, they were yanked and given a bad excuse to as why. All the HG grade is gone but HCG and HMG. Even the EP line up is hit or miss. Many complaints on Test E especially. HGH and ALL. Most likely all underdosed. He knows it is because the mass spec test that they had done...you know the one they brag about to say its all good?...told them it was bunk. 

They knowingly switch out more expensive stuff for the cheaper version. So if you have Tbol, its most likely Dbol. Your var is for sure fake as hell. I can bet my tren A is severely underdosed if not something else completely. Its a common practice in scamming UGLs

PSL is not some nice company from Europe. Its a product of Uncle Z. He owns both. So PSL IS Uncle Z. Its not a pharm grade quality product, its Uncles Zs UGL with fancy labels. It always has been. He has lied and continues to lie to all his reps and customers on numerous occasions. He owes money to reps gallore and if you happened to get paid in gear, it was most likely bunk or underdosed as well.There is only a couple people that will still rep them anymore. Odds are, they just dont know the whole story yet. Orrrrrr...theyre shady as hell.

Purity source labs might have been honest at one time or another but thats definately not the case now. The only thing you can depend on them for you ask? The amazingly fast shipping times they have. Which is by design to keep you loyal and coming back. Who doesnt love an Int source with better than domestic shipping times??!! Its the biggest fear of buying gear online these days and they do a great job of capitilizing on that and relieving your fears. Then you have built trust and they have you hook, line, and sinker. 

Id like to say sorry for anyone that Ive lead in the direction of PSL as I was not aware of this BS they call a business. I currently have A LOT of money in their gear sitting on my shelf that I totally bummed on now. I have obviously learned an expensive lesson on buying from UGLs. Whether this gear is real or not, which Im betting its not, wouldnt change my opinion one iota. 

 Theres only one or two more sources here I THINK is pretty damn real and not gonna **** me. I will order from them and hope for the best. You wont see me praising them with a great package of how it arrived and showing it off. Not pumping up their threads an letting people know theyre all good. Not gonna happen for me anymore. Fool me once dude...Ill get my bloods and let THAT AND ONLY that speak for itself.

Ive gone from the highest of highs, now to the lowest of lows. What used to make me excited to think about now makes me pissed of and embarrassed to say the least. I really have my reserves on even using this gear at all. Do I waste my time wondering if its real? Shoot up a gram a week if its underdosed? Its just a crap shoot and now Im back at square one.

So I hope this thread saves someone the heart and headache Im going thru now. To the guys currently on cycle using purity source labs, Id reccomend bloods asap to see if the test/HGH is even real. Every other compound is prolly pretty hard to test for. Idk if AST/ALT values would even indicate how good an oral is. Best of luck to everyone and once again Im sorry for leading anyone into the meat grinder. Ill most likely lose respect (not like I had any  ) and trust from a lot of members on this board but at least Ill feel better that everyone knows what I do.


----------



## shenky

Oh, Uncle Z. He gained such a miserable reputation, he had to start a different UGL under a different name, yet continues the same practices...

I urge you to post that shit on Ology which is an open source board. If they want to defend Uncle Z, a known scammer, and continue to rip off their own members, then they can handle a negative review. You'll get heat, but let it slide - it's for the greater good. If you can stop one newbie from ordering from that site, you've done good, son


----------



## coltmc4545

Shenky, it will get deleted I guarauntee it. More then likely he will be banned at ology. Ology edits peoples posts, deletes shit that bashes scamming companies because they sponsor there or suck stonecold's cock, reads PM's. Ology's just a big funnel for newbs to get scammed by a bunch of ****ing chicken hawks.


----------



## Maintenance Man

Rumpy said:


> I was surprised Shenky's pinnacle post didn't get deleted.



Ya its still up. I think its because there wasn't a bunch of others chiming in with the same experience. Just happened to be in dry spell I guess. The others kinda made it look like shenky was just a newbie and expecting too much. I don't think its too much to ask of NPP or prop going on 2-3 weeks lol


----------



## Rumpy

Yeah that's true, no one else really came to Shenky's defense or trashed pinn.  I invited him here, I figured there was no point in getting into it over there.


----------



## Maintenance Man

Docd187123 said:


> If it gets deleted I'll find out who does it hahaha



Oh I'm sure it would be shitstorm!!! 

I think Ill either give some to my friend on trt to try or just pin it myself soon to find out before I post it. Make it a recomp lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

bros i come from old school ology..Its an open source board and corrupt as fuk there..If u do anything to mess with colds money he will ban u and delete your post.This is nothing new..that board was made to sucker newbs in


----------



## Bro Bundy

ology made forever bulking a mod lmao...that kids a fukin know nothing dumb retarded fuk....bundy out


----------



## Hardpr

i seem to get  to pop a cap in uncle z,s  direction once in a while over there. ive been against that retard for years. for selling his replicas (fakes)


----------



## shenky

Brother Bundy said:


> bros i come from old school ology..Its  corrupt as fuk there..If u do anything to mess with colds money he will ban u and delete your post.This is nothing new..that board was made to sucker newbs in



This sponsor's gear is TOP NOTCH. 3 posts later...I only use HG gear and haven't used anything else for years


----------



## Rumpy

There's a new PSL thread up right now.  Pretty entertaining, everyone should go have a look.


----------



## shenky

Rumpy said:


> There's a new PSL thread up right now.  Pretty entertaining, everyone should go have a look.



couldnt find it..can u link?

edit..nvm. Couldn't wait to add to the shitstorm. I see your post, Rumpy, has been edited by Mr. Stone Cold


----------



## Hardpr

i posted in your psl thread over there go look.   dont trust a soul. bloods my ass


----------



## shenky

I've talked to inhuman a couple of times via PM. I got the impression that he's a good dude. But I'm pretty sure he was paid free gear by PSL to do his cycle report with bloods, or perhaps just bloodwork. In any case, PSL would be smart enough to make sure the exchange was with good gear, a level of attention they wouldn't give their normal stash. I don't know if you guys remember, but inhuman made a thread a while back titled, "PSL, y'all had my hand in this", with a picture of a bunch of gear. In the thread, inhuman said he wasn't planning on cycling again so soon, but now that he has all this gear, how can he resist. That thread gave me the impression the gear was gifted. Inhuman has good resources for gear, so why would he pay good $$ for Z ?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

shenky said:


> I've talked to inhuman a couple of times via PM. I got the impression that he's a good dude. But I'm pretty sure he was paid free gear by PSL to do his cycle report with bloods, or perhaps just bloodwork. In any case, PSL would be smart enough to make sure the exchange was with good gear, a level of attention they wouldn't give their normal stash. I don't know if you guys remember, but inhuman made a thread a while back titled, "PSL, y'all had my hand in this", with a picture of a bunch of gear. In the thread, inhuman said he wasn't planning on cycling again so soon, but now that he has all this gear, how can he resist. That thread gave me the impression the gear was gifted. Inhuman has good resources for gear, so why would he pay good $$ for Z ?



Wouldn't surprise me... I know a member who ran PSL at 850mg/wk and serum levels were only ~1800ng/dL. No bullshitting those numbers unless he was doing much less gear.


----------



## Maintenance Man

He was on so much shit, how the fukk did he know what was what?? And by his own account of I don't think the susp affected the test levels...riiiight. All those guys on EP gear over there right now and only one fukking blood test???


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Hardpr said:


> i posted in your psl thread over there go look.   dont trust a soul. bloods my ass



Just remembered hat the guy you were conversing with over there went to the hospital for kidney problems, said he didn't get hormones tested which then changed and skipped out on the bill. That was enough to discredit him with me.


----------



## Maintenance Man

Docd187123 said:


> Just remembered hat the guy you were conversing with over there went to the hospital for kidney problems, said he didn't get hormones tested which then changed and skipped out on the bill. That was enough to discredit him with me.



That be the guy!!! Ohhhh he caught some MAJOR shit for blabbing that lil piece of a gem!!! LMAO


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Maintenance Man said:


> That be the guy!!! Ohhhh he caught some MAJOR shit for blabbing that lil piece of a gem!!! LMAO



Yea he did. It's no wonder the health care system is a fukking mess


----------



## Maintenance Man

Ya you cant skip out on your med bills and tell the taxpaying community u have zero intention on paying for it. They get a lil testy ESPECIALLY with what is happening recently.


----------



## Hardpr

or the fact he changed his handle so he could give his friend his old account. yeah ok he should have been banned for that


----------



## shenky

Hardpr said:


> or the fact he changed his handle so he could give his friend his old account. yeah ok he should have been banned for that



Why wouldn't his friend just make a new handle? Am I missing something?


----------



## Pinkbear

Alright if psl sucks what sources do you guys currently use? I was using jintani labs but they all of a sudden disappeared


----------



## Rumpy

Pinkbear said:


> Alright if psl sucks what sources do you guys currently use? I was using jintani labs but they all of a sudden disappeared



Come on man, you know better that to ask for a source in a public forum.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Pinkbear said:


> Alright if psl sucks what sources do you guys currently use? I was using jintani labs but they all of a sudden disappeared



I use tillacle labs


----------



## Pinkbear

I thought this is a uncensored forum? My bad sorry


----------



## Maintenance Man

Brother Bundy said:


> I use tillacle labs



Hahahaha. Well I have to once, I still have some I never used


----------



## Rumpy

Pinkbear said:


> I thought this is a uncensored forum? My bad sorry



Hmm, actually you might be right, but most people here use sources without web sites and will not speak their names in public.


----------



## Pinkbear

I see said the blind man 
I like how all this bs started from my single post asking about psl lol


----------



## Rumpy

Sometimes questions are asked on forums where they cannot be answered.  Sometimes we feel the need to intervene.


----------



## Rumpy

Stick around Pink.  Stay active and make friends.  By the time you're ready to cycle again you should have the answer.


----------



## Pinkbear

Yeah I want to go heavy so will be taking some time to hit my 10-11bf  natty. I would love 230-240 10% bf. Not to much into the body builder look if much rather prefer that thick yolked look. The look where you know I don't waste time curl rather dead lifting and squating


----------



## notdorianyates

Man, I logged on to the thread on ology before bed last night, pm MM and by this morning it was like it had never happened! All deleted. Absolutely crazy. 

MM you got to be tempted to test the product you have already bought right?


----------



## notdorianyates

Yeah inhuman has commented lots on my psl ology thread. I saw the strange convo about his name change. He seems Ok Tbh, but if he is in the pay, who knows??


----------



## Hardpr

notdorianyates said:


> Yeah inhuman has commented lots on my psl ology thread. I saw the strange convo about his name change. He seems Ok Tbh, but if he is in the pay, who knows??


he seems ok. well if i was admin and he gave away an account to someone else. id ban him thats a security issue we dont need.


----------



## notdorianyates

It just is nonsensical! I want to start an account, I start an account, it is free!!! Why would you take over an account?? You on ology too hardpr?


----------



## notdorianyates

http://www.steroidology.com/forum/a...886-my-disappointing-pinnacle-experience.html

Just read this Pinn thread too. Lots of big names coming in to defend either the product or to claim the Op really is too inexperienced to pass judgement. It is like a kangaroo court.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Yea he had multiple accounts, all used the same email and profile pic. I banned all except the current one haha


----------



## notdorianyates

New thread up on ology that links to the Ops original deleted remarks.


http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/661476-psl-my-experience-first-time.html


----------



## UnderDosed

ok so I had to switch to here after reading all this


----------



## Maintenance Man

notdorianyates said:


> Man, I logged on to the thread on ology before bed last night, pm MM and by this morning it was like it had never happened! All deleted. Absolutely crazy.
> 
> MM you got to be tempted to test the product you have already bought right?



Yeah buddy, they're some dick riding money grubbers there. Its been going on for years. 

I am tempted to yes...and since I know its gonna be under dosed, bout a 15CC frontload and 20 weeks combined of test/deca/tren. I should know something with all that gear


----------



## TheBlob

Heeeey no one ever rode my dick over on ology, What gives?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

TheBlob said:


> Heeeey no one ever rode my dick over on ology, What gives?



Rumpy's not posting over there. If you want good dick riding, PM Rumpy here.


----------



## Rumpy

Damn it, I was about to post that he didn't spend enough time with Doc the Cock Jockey.  You win this one Doc.


----------



## UnderDosed

last night there was a post that said they are shady as ****, so I replied ok I have heard more. All this stuff is great for the newbies like myself asking for more information about them and they deleted both our post!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

UnderDosed said:


> last night there was a post that said they are shady as ****, so I replied ok I have heard more. All this stuff is great for the newbies like myself asking for more information about them and they deleted both our post!



Get used to it lol


----------



## UnderDosed

I'd prefer not to, not sure which person deleted it or I would have to set it off lol.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

UnderDosed said:


> I'd prefer not to, not sure which person deleted it or I would have to set it off lol.



I don't know how to see who deleted it but it wasn't me and I assure you it's not the first time that's happened


----------



## Rumpy

Docd187123 said:


> I assure you it's not the first time that's happened



Nor will it be the last.  Ology has a couple of paying sponsors that they protect, regardless of what they do.  They delete negative posts all the time.  They also read PM's so be carful what you say there.  Or better yet, just don't go there, find a better board like this one.


----------



## UnderDosed

I think ill be better off just taking your advice not going there!


----------



## Maintenance Man

Or do like we do...start shit and warn other members of their BS. If I can can unbanned one more time...Ive got one more golden egg


----------



## UnderDosed

iv'e got a pretty short temper, lol not trying to end up in anger management cause some cock sucker can't handle the truth! Shit is pretty funny though


----------



## Maintenance Man

I posted this same thing to many of the PSL sponsored boards today. Should be fun


----------



## TheBlob

Hey lets look at in a positive light, youll never go hungry because theres all you can eat bull shit just one click away


----------



## notdorianyates

Well that is stark. Posted a pm to a newbie on ology linking to THIS thread. Woke up my account is not recognised! Wow how big brother. Reading pm's; editing and censoring information; controlling what we think about ugls that are producing who knows what to put in our own bodies.

Man it is crazy.


----------



## notdorianyates

How the hell do you get unbanned mm?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

notdorianyates said:


> Well that is stark. Posted a pm to a newbie on ology linking to THIS thread. Woke up my account is not recognised! Wow how big brother. Reading pm's; editing and censoring information; controlling what we think about ugls that are producing who knows what to put in our own bodies.
> 
> Man it is crazy.



Notdorian, yesterday morning DPR clicked a link in someone's PMs and got to this site. He didn't like what he saw and added you to the miserable users list meaning you can log on and are not banned but you cannot post. It happened to me and CptPlanet and also Aistinite I believe. That is what DPR thinks of your attempts to help a fellow human out.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

notdorianyates said:


> How the hell do you get unbanned mm?



A moderator must unban you. If you're in the miserable users list though it's not technically a banning but a mod can't change it. Must come from admin from I'm aware of


----------



## notdorianyates

Thanks for this doc. 
That is really crazy ! Not least because I have a whole thread on psl that has been pretty complimentary! 

Actually I can't login at all, says I am not recognised?! And have used up one of five attempts to login. Drives me nuts!

How did you get back to full access?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

notdorianyates said:


> Thanks for this doc.
> That is really crazy ! Not least because I have a whole thread on psl that has been pretty complimentary!
> 
> Actually I can't login at all, says I am not recognised?! And have used up one of five attempts to login. Drives me nuts!
> 
> How did you get back know to full access?



I had to make a new account. Try resetting your password if you're able to.


----------



## shenky

Damn, doc. DP did you dirty like that?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

shenky said:


> Damn, doc. DP did you dirty like that?



On my original account and second. Not the one I use now lol


----------



## Joliver

Docd187123 said:


> Notdorian, yesterday morning DPR clicked a link in someone's PMs and got to this site. He didn't like what he saw and added you to the miserable users list meaning you can log on and are not banned but you cannot post. It happened to me and CptPlanet and also Aistinite I believe. That is what DPR thinks of your attempts to help a fellow human out.



I want everyone to know....I WAS THE POOR HUMAN BASTARD THAT NOTDORIANYATES SAVED!!!!  

I want you to know, your sacrifice will not be in vain.  I am going to wait until I see huge traffic one day....then I am going to blast PSL and the board and get my "Banned Badge of Courage."  I will probably use my dynamic IP at work or use a tor and hit them a few more times--I am a competitor at heart---I must get banned more than Maintenance Man.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

joliver said:


> I want everyone to know....I WAS THE POOR HUMAN BASTARD THAT NOTDORIANYATES SAVED!!!!
> 
> I want you to know, your sacrifice will not be in vain.  I am going to wait until I see huge traffic one day....then I am going to blast PSL and the board and get my "Banned Badge of Courage."  I will probably use my dynamic IP at work or use a tor and hit them a few more times--I am a competitor at heart---I must get banned more than Maintenance Man.



If anyone was to be saved I was counting on the heavenly stars it would be you. I am honored to have played a small part in the revolt and your subsequent adventure to this kingdom


----------



## Maintenance Man

joliver said:


> I want everyone to know....I WAS THE POOR HUMAN BASTARD THAT NOTDORIANYATES SAVED!!!!
> 
> I want you to know, your sacrifice will not be in vain.  I am going to wait until I see huge traffic one day....then I am going to blast PSL and the board and get my "Banned Badge of Courage."  I will probably use my dynamic IP at work or use a tor and hit them a few more times--I am a competitor at heart---I must get banned more than Maintenance Man.



See, now that's the spirit. I'm certainly not the king but 3 times for one username aint too shabby 

With some help of a hairy lesbian friend of mine!!


----------



## Joliver

Docd187123 said:


> If anyone was to be saved I was counting on the heavenly stars it would be you. I am honored to have played a small part in the revolt and your subsequent adventure to this kingdom



This revolt....will turn into a revolution.  Maybe not...but sometimes I like to be a pain in the ass.  Hell, I laugh my ass off when they scream at newbies for asking for sources when what they really want to do is have a welcome package with PSL and Pinn's information in a nice PM.


----------



## Joliver

Maintenance Man said:


> See, now that's the spirit. I'm certainly not the king but 3 times for one username aint too shabby
> 
> With some help of a hairy lesbian friend of mine!!



Now see here MM, I may not be able to match your exile record, but be damned if I wouldn't laugh trying.  And by the ****ing way....Someone needs to tell DPR that "DPR" stands for "Dread Pirate Roberts" not "Dreaded Pirate Roberts."  Flaming the site admin could be fun...when I get to drinking, I have a skewed since of humor.


----------



## Maintenance Man

joliver said:


> Now see here MM, I may not be able to match your exile record, but be damned if I wouldn't laugh trying.  And by the ****ing way....Someone needs to tell DPR that "DPR" stands for "Dread Pirate Roberts" not "Dreaded Pirate Roberts."  Flaming the site admin could be fun...when I get to drinking, I have a skewed since of humor.



Deep Plunged Rectum is my go to

Id love to hack that site and change all kinds of shit. Doing it on a cool buzz would be even more entertaining. But Ill settle for opening a new acct and flaming people and admin till I get banned again lol


----------



## Joliver

Maintenance Man said:


> Deep Plunged Rectum is my go to
> 
> Id love to hack that site and change all kinds of shit. Doing it on a cool buzz would be even more entertaining. But Ill settle for opening a new acct and flaming people and admin till I get banned again lol



Go to HideMyAss.com pick a proxy server...and go back as Maintenance Man again.  Get banned.  New proxy...banned again.  It would take 30 seconds per banishment.


----------



## Joliver

Each proxy will change your ip addy and physical location.  There is no way to know who or where you are.


----------



## Maintenance Man

joliver said:


> Go to HideMyAss.com pick a proxy server...and go back as Maintenance Man again.  Get banned.  New proxy...banned again.  It would take 30 seconds per banishment.





joliver said:


> Each proxy will change your ip addy and physical location.  There is no way to know who or where you are.



Thank you joliver!! For us untechy types, that helped a lot. I will be having more fun


----------



## DocDePanda187123

joliver said:


> Go to HideMyAss.com pick a proxy server...and go back as Maintenance Man again.  Get banned.  New proxy...banned again.  It would take 30 seconds per banishment.





joliver said:


> Each proxy will change your ip addy and physical location.  There is no way to know who or where you are.



You conniving little...power lifter you haha. Some kid that got banned around 6 times was doing that too as well as making new email accounts. I don't think MM has been IP banned so he may just need a new email addy.


----------



## Armedanddangerous

I love you guys!!!!! Never a dull day hahaha


----------



## Maintenance Man

Docd187123 said:


> You conniving little...power lifter you haha. Some kid that got banned around 6 times was doing that too as well as making new email accounts. I don't think MM has been IP banned so he may just need a new email addy.



N Ive got a few more of those


----------



## Joliver

Maintenance Man said:


> Thank you joliver!! For us untechy types, that helped a lot. I will be having more fun




No problem MM!  I am full of tech savvy type of ideas.  I also have a bandwidth device that I use to plug up sites while I download or upload data.  That may be too fiendish....or at least i'll say that--in public.




Docd187123 said:


> You conniving little...power lifter you haha. Some kid that got banned around 6 times was doing that too as well as making new email accounts. I don't think MM has been IP banned so he may just need a new email addy.




I am pretty conniving.  But I am also bored.  Dangerous cocktail there....


----------



## Pinkbear

I was gunna place a pretty good size order from psl before MM got to me.
Now I see that all the online sources are most likely fake or under dosed


----------



## AliCat

Newbie, here.  Thanks for the heads up.  Just made two small orders from different places.  Both arrived, but I haven't tried them yet.  Not due for inject til tomorrow when I'll give one a try.  It takes two weeks for me to feel effects, and I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

AliCat said:


> Newbie, here.  Thanks for the heads up.  Just made two small orders from different places.  Both arrived, but I haven't tried them yet.  Not due for inject til tomorrow when I'll give one a try.  It takes two weeks for me to feel effects, and I'm hoping for the best.



Good luck


----------



## SwooseGoose

Thanks for the heads up guys.  I have had Uncle Z's gear. Fortunate that I didn't use it.  Guess I'll stop visiting logy as well.


----------



## lilbra

Just wanted to say thanks for the info was searching around about to place an order and stumbled across this. Think ima stick around here and stay away from ology.


----------



## Pinkbear

lilbra said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for the info was searching around about to place an order and stumbled across this. Think ima stick around here and stay away from ology.



Go to the intro section


----------



## dess

hey, good info.  I guess i was a victim to the "ology" newbie rape


----------



## dess

I started on uncle z back in the day via "ology" and used pinnacle after that.  was going to order from psl until i saw this thread.  I have to say, i thought pinnacle was legit, before they disappeared, based on my results and their service


----------



## anewguy

steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/666006-ordering-psl-experience-please-2.html


----------



## TriniJuice

sup bro's
just got banned on Ology lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123

TriniJuice said:


> sup bro's
> just got banned on Ology lol



Finally made it over lol. Wondered how long it would take you.


----------



## TriniJuice

yo, i posted

"before they delte this post,
go to ugbodybuilding.com...over there you can roam freeee"

they deleted it asap, i got banned and they locked the thread lmao


----------



## Tiny Calves

TriniJuice said:


> yo, i posted
> 
> "before they delte this post,
> go to ugbodybuilding.com...over there you can roam freeee"
> 
> they deleted it asap, i got banned and they locked the thread lmao



Somehow I didn't get banned.  Just got my posts deleted.

Looks like a bunch of posts just got deleted questioning the legitimacy of Optimum Pharma products.  Hope my shit ain't bunk!


----------



## Metalhead1

Docd187123 said:


> Finally made it over lol. Wondered how long it would take you.





TriniJuice said:


> yo, i posted
> 
> "before they delte this post,
> go to ugbodybuilding.com...over there you can roam freeee"
> 
> they deleted it asap, i got banned and they locked the thread lmao



Crazy that you mofos got booted. Im sure alot more will be soon to follow


----------



## Radical1

... What a freaking joke.   Its amazing how they banned every freaking member that actually contributed to the threads.  I guess PSL now runs that board....


----------



## TriniJuice

Metalhead1 said:


> Crazy that you mofos got booted. Im sure alot more will be soon to follow



After they banned dre for calling out that psl rep, I lost my respect for that form 
They banned dre 4x in a row lmao


----------



## TriniJuice

Metalhead1 said:


> Crazy that you mofos got booted. Im sure alot more will be soon to follow



That forms been getting nothing but noobs every Fn day asking for sources...1st post "where can I get gear"


----------



## Metalhead1

TriniJuice said:


> That forms been getting nothing but noobs every Fn day asking for sources...1st post "where can I get gear"



Yeah that and the excessive amount of trolls is ridiculous. Not to mention what happened to yall and all the shit that gets deleted and blah blah. Definitely less stress and drama here. 

Oh and "where can i get some gear???"


----------



## Radical1

Metalhead1 said:


> Yeah that and the excessive amount of trolls is ridiculous. Not to mention what happened to yall and all the shit that gets deleted and blah blah. Definitely less stress and drama here.
> 
> Oh and "where can i get some gear???"



According to the Mods at ology you can use PSL or OP.   NO ONE ELSE and your opinion of them better be the best or else!  Ha


----------



## shenky

There is no room for opinion on 'ology. I stop in occasionally to see what's happening...hasn't changed.


----------



## TriniJuice

im surprised they didn't edit that thread dre was goin off in.


----------



## Radical1

TriniJuice said:


> im surprised they didn't edit that thread dre was goin off in.



Its so freaking strange the shit they edit, lock etc. Sometimes it makes no sense.   Its like right now if u don't want to use OP or PSL then you aren't welcome there.


----------



## spaceex

Thanks, nice share


----------



## Metalhead1

Yeah its pathetic. I only hang around time to time to help a few people. Thats it


----------



## Chairman510

Radical1 said:


> Its so freaking strange the shit they edit, lock etc. Sometimes it makes no sense.   Its like right now if u don't want to use OP or PSL then you aren't welcome there.



Is that why you don't see the aml reps there anymore? I did see an Orion rep but not like the pls guys or the OP guys on every thread. I was gone for a few months and when I came back all new mods a ton of knowledgable bros banned.


----------



## Maintenance Man

Chairman510 said:


> Is that why you don't see the aml reps there anymore? I did see an _*Orion*_ rep but not like the pls guys or the OP guys on every thread. I was gone for a few months and when I came back all new mods a ton of knowledgable bros banned.



Orion is selling car audio on Ology now?? Fukk I need to get unbanned so I can get in on the deals!!


----------



## Chairman510

Radical1 said:


> Its so freaking strange the shit they edit, lock etc. Sometimes it makes no sense.   Its like right now if u don't want to use OP or PSL then you aren't welcome there.





Maintenance Man said:


> Orion is selling car audio on Ology now?? Fukk I need to get unbanned so I can get in on the deals!!



Yeah he was under cutting kicker and sony! Lol


----------



## Luscious Lei

Where can I see the bloods showing PSL's underdosed / bunk gear? Been hearing about them for a while but never actually seen them...

Not challenging what has been said here, just curious as I blood-tested some of their products myself.


----------



## Chairman510

Radical1 said:


> Its so freaking strange the shit they edit, lock etc. Sometimes it makes no sense.   Its like right now if u don't want to use OP or PSL then you aren't welcome there.





Leiurus said:


> Where can I see the bloods showing PSL's underdosed / bunk gear? Been hearing about them for a while but never actually seen them...
> 
> Not challenging what has been said here, just curious as I blood-tested some of their products myself.



How did your bloods come out? I have zero experience with pls but I'm always interested in hearing other peoples reviews


----------



## Luscious Lei

Chairman510 said:


> How did your bloods come out? I have zero experience with pls but I'm always interested in hearing other peoples reviews



I blood tested their GH only. I placed 2 orders with them, one trial order of GH, everything went smoothly, then a second order of more GH and some T-bol.
The second order got seized and they re-shipped, which I really appreciated as is was a substantial order, money wise.

I blood tested the GH re-ship, not the first kit. It came back at 16, which is obvioulsy not skyrocketing but very decent for generic GH.
It has been claimed than their GH score 40+, which is total BS, I'm sorry but anyone thinking that some generic Chinese GH can score as high as pharma grade GH should buy a brain or dig the GH subject a bit.
I knew this 40+ was simply impossible, I just wanted to try out their GH. Now, I can obvioulsy puchase this kind of GH directly from my Chinese suppliers for less than 1/2 the price, so I won't buy anymore of these, but it was an OK temporary fix.

Just to say that I had a very good service from them (good communication, re-ship, etc...) and that their GH is not bunk. I haven't tried the T-bol yet, and I won't before a while, I'm just stocking up for my next cycle that I intend to make in a few months.


----------



## Luscious Lei

Seems that I can't find how to edit my post...

Here's the blood test, my bad, it actually came back at 18, not 16:




Not defending PSL, just giving my honest feedback.

It doesn't mean that I haven't been somehow disappointed by how the situation has been handled at Ology.


----------



## TriniJuice

just an update bros,
Ordered 2 LabMax kits to test PSL's Anavar & Primobolan Ethanate 
Also getting full bloods on the 22nd to guage my current cycle of 600mg Test C (PSL)


----------



## Metalhead1

TriniJuice said:


> just an update bros,
> Ordered 2 LabMax kits to test PSL's Anavar & Primobolan Ethanate
> Also getting full bloods on the 22nd to guage my current cycle of 600mg Test C (PSL)



Lol what a handy tool that must be. I hope it all turns out legit for ya


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Leiurus said:


> Where can I see the bloods showing PSL's underdosed / bunk gear? Been hearing about them for a while but never actually seen them...
> 
> Not challenging what has been said here, just curious as I blood-tested some of their products myself.



I don't have bloods but I have an email from someone who wasn't happy with his levels. 850mg test e 2x/wk with 500iu HCG weekly. Total test levels were 2377ng/dL


----------



## Chicago712

Hey guys, I bet some of u recognize me from the ology... Glad to be a part of another board that seems to be headed in the right direction


----------



## PumpYouUp

Maintenance Man said:


> Orion is selling car audio on Ology now?? Fukk I need to get unbanned so I can get in on the deals!!



Maintenance Man,

Dude I have seen your name in so many places calling people out, glad to have someone like you looking out for us.  It's so pathetic when you call someone out then all the ignorant people who cant think for themselves jump on the bandwagon criticizing you.  I say if they want to get scammed let them get scammed.  It's kinda like when the government lies to people and people just cant believe it when it pointed out to them.  Some believe but they stay in denial.

Keep up the good work bro...


----------



## #TheMatrix

PumpYouUp said:


> Maintenance Man,
> 
> Dude I have seen your name in so many places calling people out, glad to have someone like you looking out for us.  It's so pathetic when you call someone out then all the ignorant people who cant think for themselves jump on the bandwagon criticizing you.  I say if they want to get scammed let them get scammed.  It's kinda like when the government lies to people and people just cant believe it when it pointed out to them.  Some believe but they stay in denial.
> 
> Keep up the good work bro...


----------



## TriniJuice

Anavar= Yellow Green
Winstrol= Olive Green

Srry if the pics are hard to tell, but on my end it looks like i have a shxt load of oral winny
pics were takN 14 min after mixed


----------



## TriniJuice

Test Vial B (UV vial) was broken upon opening package
-Notice the color on the bottom of the vial....not sure what it is
this might be a failed attempt on my end


----------



## TriniJuice

http://www.labmax.ca/steroidslist.pdf


----------



## flenser

Hard to see in that lighting, but the anavar looks red like dbol.

The primo looks like "NOT primo".


----------



## Fsuphisig

thats sucks


----------



## shenky

TriniJuice said:


> http://www.labmax.ca/steroidslist.pdf



I forgot if u said u were banned or not, but u need to post this shot on ology, especially the bunk orals

And the. Link is for entertainment value


----------



## TriniJuice

shenky said:


> I forgot if u said u were banned or not, but u need to post this shot on ology, especially the bunk orals
> 
> And the. Link is for entertainment value



yea i wonder how fast it'll get deleted and i get banned....again lol


----------



## TriniJuice

this is the post i put on ology


----------



## meat

Looks like that "primo" is something else. So sorry to see this! And yes, ology should be ashamed of themselves! What a bunch of paid shills! If I were you, I'd keep raising hell over it!


----------



## meat

Docd187123 said:


> I don't have bloods but I have an email from someone who wasn't happy with his levels. 850mg test e 2x/wk with 500iu HCG weekly. Total test levels were 2377ng/dL



Sounds like PSL is more garbage! @ 850mg/week test he should be >1,500ng/dl.


----------



## meat

TriniJuice said:


> http://www.labmax.ca/steroidslist.pdf



The Oxandrolone (Var) says no color change. You absolutely had a color change! After comparing your pic to the list, and the orals on the list, looks like you've got dbol. Some VERY expensive dbol. What a mess! I'd raise all kinds of hell! If you were pre-contest, can you imagine how that would have turned out? Damn! Pisses me off!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrRippedZilla

LOL trin that was you?? I knew it had to be someone from here, sorry to here about the bunk gear bro 

Posting about bunk gear on ology doesn't work dude, that shit gets covered up way too quickly to make any real difference, got to think of a more effective way to protect guys (haven't found the answer to this yet...)


----------



## TriniJuice

meat said:


> The Oxandrolone (Var) says no color change. You absolutely had a color change! After comparing your pic to the list, and the orals on the list, looks like you've got dbol. Some VERY expensive dbol. What a mess! I'd raise all kinds of hell! If you were pre-contest, can you imagine how that would have turned out? Damn! Pisses me off!!!!!!!!!



when you look at anavar on the labmax link, you have to look to the left where it say anavar/winstrol....it's a specific vial for testing
your looking at test vial A, its pretty much N/A


----------



## TriniJuice

lol they already closed it and banned me...forever....again hahahahaa


----------



## TriniJuice

MrRippedZilla said:


> LOL trin that was you?? I knew it had to be someone from here, sorry to here about the bunk gear bro
> 
> Posting about bunk gear on ology doesn't work dude, that shit gets covered up way too quickly to make any real difference, got to think of a more effective way to protect guys (haven't found the answer to this yet...)



you seen how fast that shxt got deleted lmao,
you only could protect ppl that come on this board....


----------



## meat

TriniJuice said:


> lol they already closed it and banned me...forever....again hahahahaa



That's STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!! It's obvious they're getting paid, and paid well from these bunk snake oil pieces of shit! Unreal!!!!!!! Btw, what is psl going to do about this? You could basically go on every damned bb board on the net, and destroy them with your pics, and results. It may take you half a day to register, post, and get it done, but bad news travels at the speed of sound vs good news. For $1,500, I'd wear their asses out if they don't make it right, and like yesterday!!!


----------



## TriniJuice

I wouldn't even waste my time with it, I just chunk it up as a lost...I feel they'd just set me up if they do some sort of re-send , prbly not but its just my way of thinking, I have no trust/faith in them anymore
Im still contemplating on ordering another labmax or just trashing it bcuz im sure as shxt not injecting or ingesting any of it...regardless even if it's tbol or test I have..for me its the principle of the matter, whats not to say one pack of var is all tbol but the next pack is dbol


----------



## meat

TriniJuice said:


> I wouldn't even waste my time with it, I just chunk it up as a lost...I feel they'd just set me up if they do some sort of re-send , prbly not but its just my way of thinking, I have no trust/faith in them anymore
> Im still contemplating on ordering another labmax or just trashing it bcuz im sure as shxt not injecting or ingesting any of it...regardless even if it's tbol or test I have..for me its the principle of the matter, whats not to say one pack of var is all tbol but the next pack is dbol



I think you're onto something. Sounds like tbol is what you got. What a bunch of dirty bastards psl is! I miss the "old days" of getting LEGIT human grade euro gear. 15 yrs ago...


----------



## bronco

TriniJuice said:


> I wouldn't even waste my time with it, I just chunk it up as a lost...I feel they'd just set me up if they do some sort of re-send , prbly not but its just my way of thinking, I have no trust/faith in them anymore
> Im still contemplating on ordering another labmax or just trashing it bcuz im sure as shxt not injecting or ingesting any of it...regardless even if it's tbol or test I have..for me its the principle of the matter, whats not to say one pack of var is all tbol but the next pack is dbol



At least from now on every time someone googles purity source labs this thread will pop up, and hopefully it will keep others from wasting their money with this lab. Thanks for posting


----------



## meat

Btw, trini, don't throw it in the trash. The tabs are probably tbol, and I'd bet the "primo" is deca. You could order a nandrolone test kit, and one for tbol/tbol, and see where you stand. Again, this is sad, and ology can get ****ed!


----------



## TriniJuice

meat said:


> Btw, trini, don't throw it in the trash. The tabs are probably tbol, and I'd bet the "primo" is deca. You could order a nandrolone test kit, and one for tbol/tbol, and see where you stand. Again, this is sad, and ology can get ****ed!



i re-looked at the pic and labmax sheet and noticed on the labmax test sheet that Tbol turns brown if put in anavar/winstrol test vial...so maybe it is brown instead of red (im no color expert lol)


----------



## TriniJuice

Labmax test for Primo and Eq


----------



## TriniJuice

Deca Labmax Test Video


----------



## meat

Bro, you have tbol tabs not var http://www.labmax.ca/categories/steroids-test-kit/

As for the "primo," in your last posted video, the color turned green for nandrolone under the uv light. Your pic from page 9 shows up pretty green to me. Damned good thing you weren't contest prepping!!! I hope this shit gets out all over the place!!!!!!!!!! 

This is just my opinion, but no question you've got winny. Why would they do that? LOL! You know why. They're scammers, and bigger $$$$ is involved. As for the "primo," I can't understand why they would give you deca, but that's what it looks like from your pics, and theirs which was green under the light. Btw, did you use a light? If so, where did you get it? Last, I'm ABSOLUTELY ordering a few of those vial A and B kits! I'm coming back to competing again, and since I'm going to be going ug for some of my stuff, I'm NOT taking a chance! Thanks so much for your posts! You probably saved MANY people thousands of dollars!


----------



## meat

Either tbol or winny tabs IMO.


----------



## meat

http://www.labmax.ca/steroidslist.pdf


----------



## event462

I just went over to ology and read through some of their threads about PSL and it's crazy! Either members hate them and now are over here or they love them and are mods over there! Seems like a lot of people were getting all butt hurt about even mentioning PSL!


----------



## meat

event462 said:


> I just went over to ology and read through some of their threads about PSL and it's crazy! Either members hate them and now are over here or they love them and are mods over there! Seems like a lot of people were getting all butt hurt about even mentioning PSL!



I would call what's going on over there "pure and simple old fashioned communism!" 
Sheriff Buford T. Justice, Smokey and the Bandit:32 (20):


----------



## TriniJuice

so i could make use of the tbol, being that var and tbol are both usually dosed at 10mg tabs
NOW... here's the big dilemma, since their Primo is actually Deca...what should i expect that dose to be?
Primos usually 100mg/mL while Decas 200-250mg/mL (in terms of UGLs)
16wks is a full cycle of deca while 16wks on Primo is just breaking the ice...so with that being said do you think they actually thought of this a cut the dosage?
I was thinking *"IF"* they were smart enough to catch this they'd have it dosed somewhere between 50-100mg/mL to mimic the mild effects of primo while also making sure signs of prolactin won't appear during cycle.....


----------



## meat

TriniJuice said:


> so i could make use of the tbol, being that var and tbol are both usually dosed at 10mg tabs
> NOW... here's the big dilemma, since their Primo is actually Deca...what should i expect that dose to be?
> Primos usually 100mg/mL while Decas 200-250mg/mL (in terms of UGLs)
> 16wks is a full cycle of deca while 16wks on Primo is just breaking the ice...so with that being said do you think they actually thought of this a cut the dosage?
> I was thinking *"IF"* they were smart enough to catch this they'd have it dosed somewhere between 50-100mg/mL to mimic the mild effects of primo while also making sure signs of prolactin won't appear during cycle.....


Bro, you've got me there, and I used to think I knew all about this stuff... Anyhow, the ONLY way to know would be sending it in to a lab for testing. I know that can be expensive, but let me make some phone calls tomorrow and see if a certain lab is still doing what they did years ago for about $105 to tell you EXACTLY what's in your 10ml vial. And YES, you're probably right that the bastards have sent you under-dosed nandrolone in order to "mimick" the effects of primo. Thank God you aren't a tested athlete!!!!!!!!!!!!! Again, this shit needs to go all over the net! I'm glad I'm "brewing" my own goodies, but even at that, I'll damned sure be testing ALL of it when done after reading about this nightmare!!!!!!!!!! So sad it's come down to shit like this just so we can sculpt our bodies as we see fit in a "free" Country!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

meat said:


> Bro, you've got me there, and I used to think I knew all about this stuff... Anyhow, the ONLY way to know would be sending it in to a lab for testing. I know that can be expensive, but let me make some phone calls tomorrow and see if a certain lab is still doing what they did years ago for about $105 to tell you EXACTLY what's in your 10ml vial. And YES, you're probably right that the bastards have sent you under-dosed nandrolone in order to "mimick" the effects of primo. Thank God you aren't a tested athlete!!!!!!!!!!!!! Again, this shit needs to go all over the net! I'm glad I'm "brewing" my own goodies, but even at that, I'll damned sure be testing ALL of it when done after reading about this nightmare!!!!!!!!!! So sad it's come down to shit like this just so we can sculpt our bodies as we see fit in a "free" Country!!!



$105 is pretty cheap for lab testing but fukk me if I'm going to spend that on a $50-70 vial hahahaha. I think it'd be very interesting to find out what it is and how it's dosed though. Hell we should get a pool going lol


----------



## meat

Docd187123 said:


> $105 is pretty cheap for lab testing but fukk me if I'm going to spend that on a $50-70 vial hahahaha. I think it'd be very interesting to find out what it is and how it's dosed though. Hell we should get a pool going lol



He has 10 vials. I used to buy vials by the 100 count.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

meat said:


> He has 10 vials. I used to buy vials by the 100 count.



You never offered to share with me


----------



## meat

Docd187123 said:


> You never offered to share with me



You give me ALL of your CLEAN recipes, and I'll take care of the rest!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

meat said:


> You give me ALL of your CLEAN recipes, and I'll take care of the rest!



Clean recipes? You mean the ones that don't involve brownies and ice cream???


----------



## TriniJuice

meat said:


> Bro, you've got me there, and I used to think I knew all about this stuff... Anyhow, the ONLY way to know would be sending it in to a lab for testing. I know that can be expensive, but let me make some phone calls tomorrow and see if a certain lab is still doing what they did years ago for about $105 to tell you EXACTLY what's in your 10ml vial. And YES, you're probably right that the bastards have sent you under-dosed nandrolone in order to "mimick" the effects of primo. Thank God you aren't a tested athlete!!!!!!!!!!!!! Again, this shit needs to go all over the net! I'm glad I'm "brewing" my own goodies, but even at that, I'll damned sure be testing ALL of it when done after reading about this nightmare!!!!!!!!!! So sad it's come down to shit like this just so we can sculpt our bodies as we see fit in a "free" Country!!!



if your able to, trust and believe i will be getting it done


----------



## Crim Crim

Just googled PSL and saw this thread.  What an eye-opener.  Just a newb, but I was wondering where all the contributing posters over at ology went.  I've only been banned once, for just seven days, but I am glad to have found this place.  

Just started a Test E / Tren E cycle from OP.  When Pinn disappeared a ton of folks at ology started using OP (as well as PSL).  The big news over there now is OP's Test E and its massive PIP.  I'm finding it significant, even at very small doses.      



Anyways, off to read all these new threads...


----------



## Innings Eater

Thanks for telling your story on this.  Saved a lot of people $, frustration, and even health.


----------



## Innings Eater

Trin and Meat- thanks for the education.  It makes you wonder about EVERYTHING.
Are there any legit labs out there anymore?


----------



## Tiny Calves

Crim Crim said:


> Just googled PSL and saw this thread.  What an eye-opener.  Just a newb, but I was wondering where all the contributing posters over at ology went.  I've only been banned once, for just seven days, but I am glad to have found this place.
> 
> Just started a Test E / Tren E cycle from OP.  When Pinn disappeared a ton of folks at ology started using OP (as well as PSL).  The big news over there now is OP's Test E and its massive PIP.  I'm finding it significant, even at very small doses.



On OP's Test-E (Super PIP for sure) and Deca, just got blood drawn today and should get results in the next couple days... will post here for sure.


----------



## Yatz77

Well God damn it, I wish I had found this thread about 3 weeks ago! I just started a cycle of PSL Test Prop and Tbol. I have been active on ology in the past and I guess add me to the list of those that have been duped! Going to start spending a lot more time here and a lot less there. Maintenance Man we talked a bit on ology and you helped me over there, hope to talk more with you here.

How long should I wait before getting labs with test prop. 2 md shot is tomorrow. Been on "tbol" for two days.


----------



## Maintenance Man

Yatz77 said:


> Well God damn it, I wish I had found this thread about 3 weeks ago! I just started a cycle of PSL Test Prop and Tbol. I have been active on ology in the past and I guess add me to the list of those that have been duped! Going to start spending a lot more time here and a lot less there. Maintenance Man we talked a bit on ology and you helped me over there, hope to talk more with you here.
> 
> How long should I wait before getting labs with test prop. 2 md shot is tomorrow. Been on "tbol" for two days.



Hey Yatz i remember you buddy. Hows it goin? Good to see you here man. Make yourself an intro thread and meet the boys and girls!


----------



## Yatz77

Thanks MM! Will do!


----------



## shiver

I love when I find something right after I place an order.... Money hasnt been picked up yet... do I cancel? hmmmm.... Damn you guys!


----------



## Yatz77

Well I definitely have noticed a rise in libido, oily skin and some acne on back and shoulders. Just beginning week three. So it's not total bunk, yet to be seen if it's under dosed. Going to get bloods soon.


----------



## Get Some

Tiny Calves said:


> On OP's Test-E (Super PIP for sure) and Deca, just got blood drawn today and should get results in the next couple days... will post here for sure.



Results must have been terrible?


----------



## TriniJuice

Get Some said:


> Results must have been terrible?



He posted in shout awhile back GS...test levels were 7000+ // Deca turned out 2be test (that was the assumption) 
i think he was only on 6-700mg test


----------



## GreekGod

I'm so tired of getting ripped off under dosed you name it my labs come back way under dosed, it's just rude. I also run a highly recommended PI service since retirement and it's not hard for me to post there personal information but it's wrong and I'm just a good person


----------



## GreekGod

Wish people had morals and produced quality product for purchase. I'm seriously so fed up I want pot these idiots personal information cause with my skills and the company I work for I could do some legal let alone ruin there credit with a fee clics of my my mouse


----------



## GreekGod

But I'm a gentlemen and won't lower myself to these fake rip off UGLs


----------



## GreekGod

I'm just soo tired of bunk


----------



## TriniJuice

GreekGod said:


> I'm so tired of getting ripped off under dosed you name it my labs come back way under dosed, it's just rude. I also run a highly recommended PI service since retirement and it's not hard for me to post there personal information but it's wrong and I'm just a good person



Don't worry bro,
We have a guy for that 😆


----------



## memblue83

I just want to say thank you to the OP. I googled to find reviews of PSL because I was just an inch away from my first buy ever and was getting very very excited that maybe i had found a legit site. I was on ology for a while and everyone seemed to praise them. I'm so glad I found this thread as it just saved me at least $200.


----------



## TheFi5thElement

Damn !!! I've been a victim


----------



## Manski

Wow, and stuff bro. I know their name out there but thank God never ordered from them. Seem fishy anyway on that site. I'm on there as well. There's a few sources on there that just don't sit well with me.


----------



## notdorianyates

Wow just looked on ology and it is STILL the same old story


----------



## ToDie4Test

memblue83 said:


> I just want to say thank you to the OP. I googled to find reviews of PSL because I was just an inch away from my first buy ever and was getting very very excited that maybe i had found a legit site. I was on ology for a while and everyone seemed to praise them. I'm so glad I found this thread as it just saved me at least $200.



Pretty much same thing with me.  Been a member on Ology for 4+ years.  Saw all the "good" reviews for PSL.  Was just about to make my first order but first let me Google search....

LOL just read through all 12 pages of this thread.  Very informative and eye-opening.  Props to Trini for posting the lab tests.


----------



## curtisvill

web site is slick, and if you don't know any better, you will get taken.


----------



## Bassman101

Good info makes me want to get banned on olgy hahaha!


----------



## DeeXII

Bassman101 said:


> Good info makes me want to get banned on olgy hahaha!



No idea who or what to trust... I guess we(the noobs) have to go through the scams to find something legit. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## biggerben692000

DeeXII said:


> No idea who or what to trust... I guess we(the noobs) have to go through the scams to find something legit. Back to the drawing board.


I don't buy into that shit. Staff and "Vets" on ology and the like are always saying shit like "Getting scammed is all part of the game." and they can't believe that guys get upset when they get beat for whatever amt of money and say, "Never spend more than you can afford to lose." **** all that.
You can be sure that those ****ers have more free gear than they know what to do with and they aren't taking risks. What they're doing is aiding and abetting and they are part of conspiracy to distribute gear and steal members money when it happens.


----------



## Bro Bundy

DeeXII said:


> No idea who or what to trust... I guess we(the noobs) have to go through the scams to find something legit. Back to the drawing board.



no u dont need to be scammed to find a legit source..U need to research and be patient


----------



## MF88

Brother Bundy said:


> no u dont need to be scammed to find a legit source..U need to research and be patient



Is it really that difficult for the US guys to find a legit source? Over here it's easy as hell, probably more difficult to find a scammer. Maybe because of the differences in the law.


----------



## ToDie4Test

MF88 said:


> Is it really that difficult for the US guys to find a legit source? Over here it's easy as hell, probably more difficult to find a scammer. Maybe because of the differences in the law.



Key word is "legit".  Sure there's plenty to choose from but finding a good one is difficult.


----------



## inhuman88

MF88 said:


> Is it really that difficult for the US guys to find a legit source? Over here it's easy as hell, probably more difficult to find a scammer. Maybe because of the differences in the law.





ToDie4Test said:


> Key word is "legit".  Sure there's plenty to choose from but finding a good one is difficult.



No not really. You just have to do a little bit of research and have some common sense


----------



## _T0k3z

Hey guys,

I'm 7 weeks and 1 day into my second cycle right now running PSL Test Prop @ ~600mg ew...after week 5 TT from BW came in at 2051ng/dl.  These guys are still insisting that it is impossible that PSL gear is under dosed by any amount, and are requesting that I get BW done from a doctor as they don't honor or confide in BW attained from online labs LOL...Meanwhile, what the **** do I do?  I planned on running this cycle for 10 weeks in total.  Nolva and Clomid for PCT, but I purchased both of these from PSL too...on the other hand I am still getting pretty decent results in both strength and appearance but I accredit this to fresh receptors and the like being that it has been a good 15 months since my last cycle.  Really make me wonder what I could've done with some real gear...

But seriously, what should I do now?


----------



## PillarofBalance

_T0k3z said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm 7 weeks and 1 day into my second cycle right now running PSL Test Prop @ ~600mg ew...after week 5 TT from BW came in at 2051ng/dl.  These guys are still insisting that it is impossible that PSL gear is under dosed by any amount, and are requesting that I get BW done from a doctor as they don't honor or confide in BW attained from online labs LOL...Meanwhile, what the **** do I do?  I planned on running this cycle for 10 weeks in total.  Nolva and Clomid for PCT, but I purchased both of these from PSL too...on the other hand I am still getting pretty decent results in both strength and appearance but I accredit this to fresh receptors and the like being that it has been a good 15 months since my last cycle.  Really make me wonder what I could've done with some real gear...
> 
> But seriously, what should I do now?


Option a buy more prop

Option b bump dose shorten cycle (I would do this)

Option 3 continue as is and never log in to any board with that piece of crap as a sponsor.


----------



## inhuman88

_T0k3z said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm 7 weeks and 1 day into my second cycle right now running PSL Test Prop @ ~600mg ew...after week 5 TT from BW came in at 2051ng/dl.  These guys are still insisting that it is impossible that PSL gear is under dosed by any amount, and are requesting that I get BW done from a doctor as they don't honor or confide in BW attained from online labs LOL...Meanwhile, what the **** do I do?  I planned on running this cycle for 10 weeks in total.  Nolva and Clomid for PCT, but I purchased both of these from PSL too...on the other hand I am still getting pretty decent results in both strength and appearance but I accredit this to fresh receptors and the like being that it has been a good 15 months since my last cycle.  Really make me wonder what I could've done with some real gear...
> 
> *But seriously, what should I do now?*



I would take any oil you have left from psl, pop the tops off, dump that Shit in a pan and fry up some big fat steaks


----------



## TriniJuice

inhuman88 said:


> I would take any oil you have left from psl, pop the tops off, dump that Shit in a pan and fry up some big fat steaks



Shxt it took me a while to chunk that primo (deca) i got 4m them.... $700 down the drain


----------



## _T0k3z

PillarofBalance said:


> Option a buy more prop
> 
> Option b bump dose shorten cycle (I would do this)
> 
> Option 3 continue as is and never log in to any board with that piece of crap as a sponsor.



I'm thinking option B as well there Pillar.  Originally I was going to run this for 12 weeks but decided to shorten to 10 after BW results (another 2.5 weeks).  I figure this ought to give me enough time to get my hands on some Nolva and Clomid from a LEGIT source so I can at least have a proper PCT.  Really don't know how I'm going to do this but any advice would be nice.  In your opinion Pillar, given my bloods and current dose what would you bump the new dose up to?


----------



## _T0k3z

No input on by what factor to bump dosage?


----------



## PillarofBalance

_T0k3z said:


> No input on by what factor to bump dosage?


No not really. Until you are happy with progress I suppose. Can't answer the question if we have no idea what it's dosed at.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Dude^^^ I would seriously advise you to get your name off that post. Edit it out and if you can't I'll do it for you if you want. I'd also urge you to reconsider asking for a source in such a manner. It exponentially increases the potential for you to be scammed. If anyone Uses the PM system to sell you gear you should make it known to myself or one of the staff members so the appropriate steps can be taken. Anyone using the PM system to sell you gear is violating the rules of the forum as well as likely scamming you out of your own money.


----------



## PillarofBalance

masspro said:


> Hey fellas, I'm looking to buy some good stuff! I can't get any where I live so I'm looking for a good online source.. Can someone link me up? I live in the caribbean... My facebook is Omarrie Mars David, shoot me a message..


Can you just post up a credit card number date of birth and mothers maiden name first so I can verify your identity?


----------



## Bro Bundy

masspro said:


> Hey fellas, I'm looking to buy some good stuff! I can't get any where I live so I'm looking for a good online source.. Can someone link me up? I live in the caribbean... My facebook is Omarrie Mars David, shoot me a message..



i can hook u up with dr tillacle if u like


----------



## Chicago712

sup guys... prolly know me from the ology also...

got bloodwork done on 1000mg psl test e and 100mg test cyp WATSON from the pharmacy... 

here you go , this blodwork  was after only 4 weeks of the upped dose to 1000mg..(pretty sure my levels should've reached a higher peak). i was on 250mg psl and 100watson for at least 10 weeks prior to blood work --


i did not mention the PSL gear in my post on the ology because im waiting a couple weeks longer till i get a private lab to do bloodwork after my week 6+ of the increased dose before i start outing people on the ology


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Chicago712 said:


> sup guys... prolly know me from the ology also...
> 
> got bloodwork done on 1000mg psl test e and 100mg test cyp WATSON from the pharmacy...
> 
> here you go , this blodwork  was after only 4 weeks of the upped dose to 1000mg..(pretty sure my levels should've reached a higher peak). i was on 250mg psl and 100watson for at least 10 weeks prior to blood work --
> 
> 
> i did not mention the PSL gear in my post on the ology because im waiting a couple weeks longer till i get a private lab to do bloodwork after my week 6+ of the increased dose before i start outing people on the ology
> View attachment 1745



Your TT was 12.68ng/ml which comes out to 1268ng/dL. 100-200mg of good test would have gotten you this result. Your numbers are very bad. It's like the 100mg of Watson is the only test you're on.


----------



## Chicago712

Docd187123 said:


> Your TT was 12.68ng/ml which comes out to 1268ng/dL. 100-200mg of good test would have gotten you this result. Your numbers are very bad. It's like the 100mg of Watson is the only test you're on.



ya ... and its sketchy because ive been running PSL gear along side of the TRT for some time now.. atleast 250mg a week if not more... and 3-4weeks prior to this blood work i bumped the test to a gram from PSL...

i shouldve been somewhere in at least 3-5k range....

that's why imma get a private lab to take a test... the test i took my have had a ceiling level or something


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Chicago712 said:


> ya ... and its sketchy because ive been running PSL gear along side of the TRT for some time now.. atleast 250mg a week if not more... and 3-4weeks prior to this blood work i bumped the test to a gram from PSL...
> 
> i shouldve been somewhere in at least 3-5k range....
> 
> that's why imma get a private lab to take a test... the test i took my have had a ceiling level or something



Even if it did have a ceiling it wouldn't matter bc you didn't reach the ceiling. If you had it would have said >XXX with xxx being the actual ceiling. Your blood work basically shows the testosterone levels of an outlier not supraphysiological levels. A new test won't change that.


----------



## Chicago712

Docd187123 said:


> Even if it did have a ceiling it wouldn't matter bc you didn't reach the ceiling. If you had it would have said >XXX with xxx being the actual ceiling. Your blood work basically shows the testosterone levels of an outlier not supraphysiological levels. A new test won't change that.



forgot about that thanks...

the upcoming bloodwork is really just to see how effective me dosing nac is going to be at getting my liver enzymes in range... and i'm using the oppurtunity to give PSL a second chance before i completely rule them out...

i'm also suprised running this much EQ that my hematocrit and hemo is in range


----------



## HydroEJP88

Man am I glad I Googled PSL reviews. This topic just saved me a lot of anger and money. I joined ology in December and was almost hook line and sinker. Back to the drawing board, gonna keep my nose in the books and keep training natural until I make the jump. 

I can't believe how shady that place is now that I've read all of these posts. Insane. Horrible business practices.

Bastards.

Thanks guys, I'm gonna enjoy my stay here


----------



## Chicago712

HydroEJP88 said:


> Man am I glad I Googled PSL reviews. This topic just saved me a lot of anger and money. I joined ology in December and was almost hook line and sinker. Back to the drawing board, gonna keep my nose in the books and keep training natural until I make the jump.
> 
> I can't believe how shady that place is now that I've read all of these posts. Insane. Horrible business practices.
> 
> Bastards.
> 
> Thanks guys, I'm gonna enjoy my stay here



your lucky... LOL


----------



## heyjack

Yes you are very lucky...I found this post about a week after I placed my order. I will still give psl the benefit of the doubt until I get bloodwork done, but I'm not getting my hopes up either. Maybe I lucked out and got some of the vials that were dosed correctly, who knows? Will find out the first week of February and will post results here and on ology


----------



## Case

I was actually looking into this lab. Then I decided to search the threads. Thank you for posting this. I almost made a huge mistake!


----------



## jreadman23

Glad I read this stuff too, that's where I ended up as well times are tough in U.S.. Back to the books.good info thanks all


----------



## ipconfig2

Thanks a lot guys! Saved me some more money, i went looking for reviews instead of ordering and getting scammed like i did last time from that website.

So glad i waited, **** that website, never going back. Was about to order too. haha


----------



## ToolSteel

A fried sent me a link here after I mentioned I was considering psl for my first cycle... I have been having doubts already from following a psl log on ology with results less that what I've achieved naturally... Glad I found this. 

Looks like I've got an intro thread to make.


----------



## Juri Osa

There is a new shop that sells out its stock:


----------



## Iron1

Juri Osa said:


> There is a new shop that sells out its stock:



Welcome to UGBB, turd.


----------



## Tren4Life

Iron1 said:


> Welcome to UGBB, turd.





Haha that fukkin great.   TURD!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Juri Osa said:


> There is a new shop that sells out its stock:


Wtf does that even mean "sells out its stock"


----------



## Pounds

Juri Osa said:


> There is a new shop that sells out its stock:



Finally, I knew UGBB would have the best


----------



## chidd

I need some karachi sustanon?


----------



## #TheMatrix

Pounds said:


> Finally, I knew UGBB would have the best



Is this for realz


----------



## chidd

anyone know where to get good stuff?


----------



## Pinkbear

I like how this thread has become a spot for people asking for sources.....


----------



## Redrum1327

chidd said:


> anyone know where to get good stuff?




Go to your nearest street corner ask for Pedro tell him Napoleon sent you youll be good !!! I Promise !!!


----------



## Pounds

#TheMatrix said:


> Is this for realz



Definately not dude


----------



## cybrsage

I joined this forum because I routinely search out reviews for souces I use.  A good source can go bad and a bad source can turn things around, so I try to keep abreast of what is going on.

I an honestly say I did not read all 15 pages.  I have ordered from PSL a few times and have had no issues with their gear.  Granted, it has only been HCG, Proviron, Deca, and TNE, but all of it was legit.  My BP has risen from the proviron (which is a known side effect) and I felt the TNE kick me hard the first time I used it.  I am on TRT, so I get my test from the pharmacy, but it caused my boys to shrink to half their size.  The HCG has restored them to normal size, so I say that means it is good as well.

Obviously, I have used very little of their gear, but all of it has been good from what I can tell.

What issues are people having?  I have seen great reviews, and bad reviews.  I know there are people who post good reviews because they are given free stuff to do it, but I also know there are people who post bad reviews because they are given free stuff from competitors to do it.  So who to believe and why to believe them?

Basically, call me skeptical of both the good and the bad.  I have seen labmax results from PSL, but naturally that does not tell the concentration level, only that it is not fake gear (which is definitely a good thing to know - especially with anavar).  I have seen blood work from their HGH and it was good.

Can you guys point me to blood work, or other good proof, that certain gear they sell is not good?  Since most of the reviews I have found have been positive (overwhelmingly more positive than negative), I think the onus is on the negative reviews to give excellent support for their position.

As I started off saying, I am always looking to see if good sources go bad and if bad sources turn themselves around, so seeing such support is important to me...and to anyone else who finds this thread.

Thanks so much.


----------



## cybrsage

Redrum1327 said:


> Go to your nearest street corner ask for Pedro tell him Napoleon sent you youll be good !!! I Promise !!!



You are such a liar.  All that did was get me mugged.  You bastage!  I bet you knew this would happen and set me up for a cut of my money!  :grumpyface:


----------



## MrChasingThePump

Good post MM! just reading it due to being new to the UG forums. Iv used PSL in the past ran there deca/dbol/test E, man I new something was funky with there stuff, was using there arimidex as blocker shit was bunk started feeling estro raising.. luckily had some nova and arimi from another source but man i didn't trust PSL worth shit after that. This post just confirms it. my opinion there shit is just all over the place some strong some weak some not what they say it is and most just bunk all together. glad to be with UGBB now hope to converse with all you in the future.


----------



## MikeLiftss

Good post MM. Read the reviews and then make your decision. The hit and miss factor is quite frustrating. And more than likely you will get that "supposed" bad batch.


----------



## Schredder

MrChasingThePump said:


> Good post MM! just reading it due to being new to the UG forums. Iv used PSL in the past ran there deca/dbol/test E, man I new something was funky with there stuff, was using there arimidex as blocker shit was bunk started feeling estro raising.. luckily had some nova and arimi from another source but man i didn't trust PSL worth shit after that. This post just confirms it. my opinion there shit is just all over the place some strong some weak some not what they say it is and most just bunk all together. glad to be with UGBB now hope to converse with all you in the future.



A good friend of mine has had bunk Adex from them as well.  Along with numerous bunk orals.

Two things

First:  A good lab doesnt have a random bad batch, the have good batches only.  Pretty simple.  If a lab has random questionable batches then they arent a good lab.

Second:  For anyone brand new dont feel the need to ask for sources.  Cut that shit out.  Youre not going to get anywhere.


----------



## tacobelly

Newbie here, I received my first shipment from PCL of HGH and decided to do one last google search and came across this. My questions should i just dump it and cut my losses or try a high dose until I find another source? Look forwarding to making some better decisions int he future.


----------



## Bro Bundy

tacobelly said:


> Newbie here, I received my first shipment from PCL of HGH and decided to do one last google search and came across this. My questions should i just dump it and cut my losses or try a high dose until I find another source? Look forwarding to making some better decisions int he future.



You can feel gh working right away..Your hands get numb and your sleep is increased with wild dreams..Or get a serum test done..Your best bet is to make your own thread on the subject


----------



## bigk

purity source lab in Canada still g2g


----------



## Maintenance Man

bigk said:


> purity source lab in Canada still g2g



Stop. PSL is garbage and you know it. Fukkin scammers.


----------



## dirkmcgirk

Phuck man I had my sights set on 8-10 weeks of running primo at 600mg a week and following it up with var. You guys just saved me $600-$700 bucks. Now I gotta snoop around and the web and find a decent primo source.


----------



## PillarofBalance

dirkmcgirk said:


> Phuck man I had my sights set on 8-10 weeks of running primo at 600mg a week and following it up with var. You guys just saved me $600-$700 bucks. Now I gotta snoop around and the web and find a decent primo source.



Tough to do. Primo is a huge gamble.


----------



## DF

dirkmcgirk said:


> Phuck man I had my sights set on 8-10 weeks of running primo at 600mg a week and following it up with var. You guys just saved me $600-$700 bucks. Now I gotta snoop around and the web and find a decent primo source.



8-10 weeks of primo won't do diddly.  Primo is over rated IMO.  You'll be better off with a 12 week test blast.


----------



## TriniJuice

DF said:


> 8-10 weeks of primo won't do diddly.  Primo is over rated IMO.  You'll be better off with a 12 week test blast.



Or a low dose of tren....w/Test of course


----------



## tubesock

Fuk Fuk Fuk Fuk fuk.  Looks like I got about $1000  worth of underdosed or worst completely bunk gear on the way from psl.  Not to mention the gear I already have from them here.   

   I got banned from ologie a couple weeks ago for asking if anybody was having problems with the psl Web site. So I found this place and a few others and I'm not liking what I'm finding out.   

I ran 1 cycle  with what I'm assuming was legit test E300 from a guy I know at the gym. "Awesome"  and 2 cycles of psl gear and just started a third.   And thought to myself man this just isn't the same.   I attributed it to 1st times always the best.   

Now I got a shit ton of test and tren.  With some caber hcg exemestain in route.  I guess I'll just get the most out of what I got.  I'm going in for blood work next Thursday I guess I'll just adjust my dosage  based off of that.   

I'm probably gonna skip the tren since I'm now unsure of my AI's I have.   Looking forward to joining your forum and learning from a better group of people .


----------



## mrmichael

Yes, I can vouch for u mate.
When I first started AAS I aimed to buy all my test E up front and quite a few stacks.
I mass bought 20 test e vials for cheap from them and i've done enough bloods on the side to tell u that they are FULL OF BS.
When I hated on PSL on the ology board, all the mods and admins got on my case and nearly banned me, So I had to drop it or take it up by PM.
Worst investment ever. Thank god I have only 1 test e vial of there batch sitting on my shelf and to be used as a last resort only.


----------



## PillarofBalance

tubesock said:


> Fuk Fuk Fuk Fuk fuk.  Looks like I got about $1000  worth of underdosed or worst completely bunk gear on the way from psl.  Not to mention the gear I already have from them here.
> 
> I got banned from ologie a couple weeks ago for asking if anybody was having problems with the psl Web site. So I found this place and a few others and I'm not liking what I'm finding out.
> 
> I ran 1 cycle  with what I'm assuming was legit test E300 from a guy I know at the gym. "Awesome"  and 2 cycles of psl gear and just started a third.   And thought to myself man this just isn't the same.   I attributed it to 1st times always the best.
> 
> Now I got a shit ton of test and tren.  With some caber hcg exemestain in route.  I guess I'll just get the most out of what I got.  I'm going in for blood work next Thursday I guess I'll just adjust my dosage  based off of that.
> 
> I'm probably gonna skip the tren since I'm now unsure of my AI's I have.   Looking forward to joining your forum and learning from a better group of people .





mrmichael said:


> Yes, I can vouch for u mate.
> When I first started AAS I aimed to buy all my test E up front and quite a few stacks.
> I mass bought 20 test e vials for cheap from them and i've done enough bloods on the side to tell u that they are FULL OF BS.
> When I hated on PSL on the ology board, all the mods and admins got on my case and nearly banned me, So I had to drop it or take it up by PM.
> Worst investment ever. Thank god I have only 1 test e vial of there batch sitting on my shelf and to be used as a last resort only.



Welcome guys... no source pushing here and you are free to bash the scumbbags.


----------



## Meyer

Wasted 400 USD  But you guys saved my health!:32 (1):


----------



## Gibsonator

night and day when you run psl shit and then good gear


----------



## BigSwolePump

Gibsonator said:


> night and day when you run psl shit and then good gear


 Gotta bump that.


----------



## Vern

Meyer said:


> Wasted 400 USD  But you guys saved my health!:32 (1):



LOL  better luck next time


----------



## Gibsonator

such a waste of time and holes in my ass goddamnit


----------



## Tennisballbiceps

*Question*

Hello, my name is N and I just got a bottle of Tren ace but I can't find anything on the company which raises a red flag. Have you heard of fosun pharma? I appreciate any advice as the site I've bought from before "retired" so I went with a friend. Thanks 


   - N


----------



## Gibsonator

Tennisballbiceps said:


> Hello, my name is N and I just got a bottle of Tren ace but I can't find anything on the company which raises a red flag. Have you heard of fosun pharma? I appreciate any advice as the site I've bought from before "retired" so I went with a friend. Thanks
> 
> 
> - N



wtf does that have to do with this thread dude?!


----------



## docholiday08

Thank you for saving me, I signed up here just to say that!! Now off to the new member thread lol


----------



## captaincrunch1979

hey bro any chance  u can pm me i am to new to pm you sorry         do u no anyone i can deal with get my stuff be on my way discrete promise ill buy and be on my wy a good customer buy whaterver they want to make worth while


----------



## captaincrunch1979

wanna sell some to me ill try


----------



## Jin

captaincrunch1979 said:


> hey bro any chance  u can pm me i am to new to pm you sorry         do u no anyone i can deal with get my stuff be on my way discrete promise ill buy and be on my wy a good customer buy whaterver they want to make worth while



You are unwise to post that. Setting yourself up to be scammed. Don’t be dumb and/or naive and/or a cop.


----------



## Bizzybone

captaincrunch1979 said:


> hey bro any chance  u can pm me i am to new to pm you sorry         do u no anyone i can deal with get my stuff be on my way discrete promise ill buy and be on my wy a good customer buy whaterver they want to make worth while


You sound so sketchy lol.


----------



## Bigd8900

I will have to disagree with you because i have been using test E. Do regular bloodwork and by only using .5cc a week which is 125mgs my test levels went from below 300 to nearly 1400. My doctor told me to cut back on those products that he thinks i have been using from GNC.


----------



## Maijah

Bigd8900 said:


> I will have to disagree with you because i have been using test E. Do regular bloodwork and by only using .5cc a week which is 125mgs my test levels went from below 300 to nearly 1400. My doctor told me to cut back on those products that he thinks i have been using from GNC.



That's Amaaaaazin


----------



## Spongy

Bigd8900 said:


> I will have to disagree with you because i have been using test E. Do regular bloodwork and by only using .5cc a week which is 125mgs my test levels went from below 300 to nearly 1400. My doctor told me to cut back on those products that he thinks i have been using from GNC.



Strong first post.  Why should anybody believe you?


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI

Ran PSL 2-years ago and had great experiences. 

I'm about to place a $500+ order, or should i take my business elsewhere!?

Been away due to medical reasons, but I'm back!


----------



## Jin

SoCalMk6GTI said:


> Ran PSL 2-years ago and had great experiences.
> 
> I'm about to place a $500+ order, or should i take my business elsewhere!?
> 
> Been away due to medical reasons, but I'm back!



Do you need further convincing or did you not read the thread?


----------



## Bizzybone

SoCalMk6GTI said:


> Ran PSL 2-years ago and had great experiences.
> 
> I'm about to place a $500+ order, or should i take my business elsewhere!?
> 
> Been away due to medical reasons, but I'm back!


a
Man I had a bad experience with them on my first cycle. I used two vials with two bad  blood work. I've seen people with the same batch with good lab work but somehow I ended up with the short end of the stick. What I saw from  my blood work didn't tell me the gear was under dosed but bunk! Till this day, I don't know how the **** my testosterone went from 676 (precycle)  to 19 and 23 while on PSL's test E, only thing I can assume it was bunk. I did also ran Dbol with it so that can explains why my LH and FSH were suppressed with little testosterone. Still salty about it till this day.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI

Yeah it's hit or miss. Oh well, going with a completely different source after reading this thread. Thanks everyone, just cancelled a $550 order with PSL. 





Bizzybone said:


> a
> Man I had a bad experience with them on my first cycle. I used two vials with two bad  blood work. I've seen people with the same batch with good lab work but somehow I ended up with the short end of the stick. What I saw from  my blood work didn't tell me the gear was under dosed but bunk! Till this day, I don't know how the **** my testosterone went from 676 (precycle)  to 19 and 23 while on PSL's test E, only thing I can assume it was bunk. I did also ran Dbol with it so that can explains why my LH and FSH were suppressed with little testosterone. Still salty about it till this day.


----------



## Gibsonator

SoCalMk6GTI said:


> Yeah it's hit or miss. Oh well, going with a completely different source after reading this thread. Thanks everyone, just cancelled a $550 order with PSL.



wise choice


----------



## EmDoubleYou

I just joined today and REALLY wish I had read this weeks ago. I spent almost $600 with PSL and am about to start my 1st cycle of gear ever. Test E 250 and EQ. Now I worry I may have wasted my money completely. Where do I go from here for quality gear? PMs would be hugely appreciated. Reading this thread makes me want to puke. Nothing worse than the feeling of being ripped off......NOTHING!


----------



## metsfan4life

sorry bud, hopefully you get some that are good. not everythign is always bad, so you may luck out as there are often times you will get regular stuff, sometimes its under dosed, and sometimes its crap. once you start running it, if you decide to run it, keep it out of your head or youll play mind games with yourself and screw yourself over. blood work is going to be your #1 knowing. if youre still going to run it... run like normal, lift like normal, week 7 or 8, get some blood work. that will be your tell tell sign to at least know


----------



## Jin

EmDoubleYou said:


> . Where do I go from here for quality gear? PMs would be hugely appreciated. Reading this thread makes me want to puke. Nothing worse than the feeling of being ripped off......NOTHING!



Asking for people to PM you is a sure fire way to get burned again. It’s happened recently. Don’t deal with anyone who PMs you.


----------



## EmDoubleYou

metsfan4life said:


> sorry bud, hopefully you get some that are good. not everythign is always bad, so you may luck out as there are often times you will get regular stuff, sometimes its under dosed, and sometimes its crap. once you start running it, if you decide to run it, keep it out of your head or youll play mind games with yourself and screw yourself over. blood work is going to be your #1 knowing. if youre still going to run it... run like normal, lift like normal, week 7 or 8, get some blood work. that will be your tell tell sign to at least know



I'll do that. Thank you. I guess being as it will be my first cycle (ever) it isn't going to hurt me to try. I'll keep you all updated on my results if you'd like. Thanks again!


----------



## EmDoubleYou

Jin said:


> Asking for people to PM you is a sure fire way to get burned again. It’s happened recently. Don’t deal with anyone who PMs you.



Who do I deal with then? There seems to be so much opinion based and dare I say misguided or swayed information out there..... I know a lot of this may seem elementary to many, but I'd like to save the hassle, frustration, anger, and wasted funds if possible. Thanks for looking out though! I do appreciate it!


----------



## Jin

EmDoubleYou said:


> Who do I deal with then? There seems to be so much opinion based and dare I say misguided or swayed information out there..... I know a lot of this may seem elementary to many, but I'd like to save the hassle, frustration, anger, and wasted funds if possible. Thanks for looking out though! I do appreciate it!



So, we don’t “deal” illegal drugs here man. But how do you usually go about acquiring said drugs?

probably find people that use the drugs you’re interested and make friends. So I’d start there.


----------



## EmDoubleYou

Jin said:


> So, we don’t “deal” illegal drugs here man. But how do you usually go about acquiring said drugs?
> 
> probably find people that use the drugs you’re interested and make friends. So I’d start there.




Well that obviously came off the keyboard wrong. Not my intention. My apologies.

I have one friend that made a recommendation (PSL), but he has since swapped to a new source.

It appears I will have to trial and error my way through this.


----------



## Aryan83

Man....****!!!!! After weeks of research, I just put in an order for E.Pharm' 'drol. Now, I am getting negative reviews like this. I'm fresh outta the joint and on a tight budget. This is what I've been praying WON'T happen.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Aryan83 said:


> Man....****!!!!! After weeks of research, I just put in an order for E.Pharm' 'drol. Now, I am getting negative reviews like this. I'm fresh outta the joint and on a tight budget. This is what I've been praying WON'T happen.



You would thing that a guy who just served time would be more interested in not doing something that can put him right back in there. Meh, tight budget, guess Ill spend it on illegal drugs...


----------



## pcpcpc

Hi! I've been doing a lot of research avoiding all the noob traps and loved your article on PSL. It really helped me a lot I was about to order a Test E Deca cycle from them. In your article I see you mentioned you were going to stick to a couple ones you thought were still legit and going to let your blood work do all the talking. Did you ever find some reliable ones?


----------



## mugzy

pcpcpc said:


> Hi! I've been doing a lot of research avoiding all the noob traps and loved your article on PSL. It really helped me a lot I was about to order a Test E Deca cycle from them. In your article I see you mentioned you were going to stick to a couple ones you thought were still legit and going to let your blood work do all the talking. Did you ever find some reliable ones?



There are plenty of good reliable suppliers out there however you will have to do your own homework to find a good one that fits your needs.


----------



## KevinD

GUY #1 WITH BUNK CLEN. THIS THREAD IS STILL LIVE. LETS SEE HOW LONG BEFORE ITS DELETED.

http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.com/threads/109704-PuritySL


...

THIS THREAD WAS FEW WEEKS AGO BUT THEY DELETED IT. IF THEY HAD LEFT THE THREAD OPEN, AND ISSUES








there was a member who got infected and ended up in the hospital too from them last year. These guys also edited the chemtox reports to faked the results  another occasion.


You have been warned. i started to screenshot because they are deleting threads of the negative reports....


----------



## Swiper.

how can people rep for this lab knowing all their fake products and fake lab reports? 

do they not have any integrity or self-respect. I don’t understand how you can rep for a lab like that. are they not embarrassed at all?  do they not realize that people laugh and make jokes about them constantly and are the laughingstock of asf and the bbing community. they have no shame and will sell out their own mother if they had to.  

those people are slimy. especially Shrek he’s a midget who hates the world because of his height and takes it out on everybody on the board. he has severe Napoleon complex issues.  I think he’s about 4’11”, but there’s no reason to walk around with an attitude just because you hate yourself.  seems like the guy needs to come to terms with who he is instead of taking his anger out at everybody else.  I hope he seek some mental help to better his life. that must suck going through life hating yourself.  

 all their brown nose followers that back them up because they want to be in the “cool club”  they’re nothing but a bunch of brainwashed amateurs Who will listen and do exactly what they’re told by the reps and moderators.  it’s sad to see people can’t freely think for themselves anymore., this is happening all over society not just on that scammer riddled source board asf.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Swiper. said:


> how can people rep for this lab knowing all their fake products and fake lab reports?
> 
> do they not have any integrity or self-respect. I don’t understand how you can rep for a lab like that. are they not embarrassed at all?  do they not realize that people laugh and make jokes about them constantly and are the laughingstock of asf and the bbing community. they have no shame and will sell out their own mother if they had to.
> 
> those people are slimy. especially Shrek he’s a midget who hates the world because of his height and takes it out on everybody on the board. he has severe Napoleon complex issues.  I think he’s about 4’11”, but there’s no reason to walk around with an attitude just because you hate yourself.  seems like the guy needs to come to terms with who he is instead of taking his anger out at everybody else.  I hope he seek some mental help to better his life. that must suck going through life hating yourself.
> 
> all their brown nose followers that back them up because they want to be in the “cool club”  they’re nothing but a bunch of brainwashed amateurs Who will listen and do exactly what they’re told by the reps and moderators.  it’s sad to see people can’t freely think for themselves anymore., this is happening all over society not just on that scammer riddled source board asf.


He’s probably got a little dick too


----------

